# European Hardwood Grading Standard



## Engine44 (Mar 8, 2011)

I will be building blanket chests in The Netherlands using solid hardwoods. I would like to make sure I order the proper wood grade for this furniture. So far my research has led me to believe that the proper grade would be A1 but I am not sure.

The wood I will use will be about 18 mm and 24 mm in thickness. What are the industry standard thicknesses in that range before and after planing?

Thanks


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello Bob
I don't know if this helps or perhaps you've already seen it but I found this link.
http://www.forestry.gov.uk/pdf/MTG-WEB.pdf/$FILE/MTG-WEB.pdf

Just copy and paste it in your browser.
I hope it helps.


----------

